# Where do I get a National Insurance Number ?



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

My driver's licence is up for renewal in July and checking online I see I have to have a National Insurance Number. Never having worked in UK or registered for benefits I don't have one.

So I have been trying to get one. On the Home Office.gov website it says apply at JobCentre Plus. I tried phoning there but they said they only deal with applications by job seekers. >>> ask DVLA/Voters Roll Registration to obtain one for you.

So I tried a different tack, and phoned Preston Voters Registration - they are also refusing to register me until I present one. >>>Take a hike we don't issue them go to Job Centre Plus. 

Ping-Pong-Ping-Pong.

Ditto DVLA.

Can anyone offer any ideas??

Thank you


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I take it that your original drivers licence was not a UK one, that you do not have a UK pension either.
To get your NI number you will have to go to the Job centre plus personally and prove your identity, fill in loads of forms as usual.
On your first visit they might well give you forms and make an appointment for later. If this is the case explain that you need to renew the driving licence.
Good luck and let us know how quickly it all goes.

cabby


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Cabby

Thanks for your prompt response. No I converted my SA Drivers Licence and No, I don't get a UK pension.

Guess I'll have to find the Job Centre Plus in Preston when I get back in a few weeks time. Maybe I'll pretend I'm looking for a job and they'll pay me to go away. Must admit I've never looked for it before.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

hi Viv

Have you tried This

Are you registered with a doctor in uk they might be able to help

Jac


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah - but that bureau is going to charge you for something that will be free - IF you can find the correct channel through which to apply.

Go to Job Centre and pretend you are looking for work - but don't be in a hurry...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

why would you need one if you're not due a UK pension? as you are registered with a doctor you should have a separate NHS number, unless you're planning to work it shouldn't be a problem?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> "HarleyDave"
> Yeah - but that bureau is going to charge you for something that will be free - IF you can find the correct channel through which to apply.
> 
> Go to Job Centre and pretend you are looking for work - but don't be in a hurry...
> ...


In small very feint type, only slightly different from the background colour hidden away at the bottom of the page is..........................



> National Insurance Application Service has no affiliation with HMRC or any other government organisation.


They are typical "we can charge you for what should be free" scammers.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Your NH number is different to the NI number.
The first is for health care, the second is for pensions and other tax benefits etc. 

cabby

there are agencies that do all the work for you but of course they cost.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

This is CAB's advice.

www.adviceguide.org.uk
Copyright © 2002-2014 Citizens Advice. All rights reserved
Registered charity no: 279057 Company no: 1436945 England
2
Adviceguide
Advice that makes a difference
National insurance
To pay national insurance contributions, you must have a national insurance number - a NINO.
To get a NINO, you need to be interviewed. To arrange an interview, telephone the National Insurance Number application line on 0345 600 0643.
At the interview, you'll need to prove who you are (your identity) and that you have the right to work in the UK. Take along your passport and any other documents which prove your identity. These can include a national identity card, a birth certificate or a driving licence. The documents must be originals. Your interview appointment letter will tell you which documents to bring.
If you've already got a job, you should take your contract of employment with you or a letter from your employer. If you haven't got a job yet, you could take details of employment agencies you are registered with.
If you are allowed to work, you should apply for a NINO as soon as you arrive in the UK. As long as you have applied for a number, you can start work, even if you haven't got it yet. Tell your employer you have applied for one.
For more information about paying national insurance for people coming to the UK, visit HMRC's website at http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/nic/work/ni-uk.htm .


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

I know what I would do.......invent a NI number......find out first what a real one looks like. They probably don't cross check.
Ian
PS if that goes pear shaped we will arrange prison visits.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

If you are going to make up a NINO then here are some guidelines http://www.hexcentral.com/articles/validate_ni.htm UK prisons appear to be a bit more salubrious than SA's.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

What ever route you go down Viv, make sure you keep multiple copies of your old license before sending anything off.

I guess the NI requirement must be a relatively new rule. Odd really as if you already have a UK license why this extra complication to renew?

Good luck.
Ray.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Do you pay UKtax? NInumber can be found on their correspondence. You might just have one all ready.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now that is a point I missed, if you have any investments or private pensions, anything that one has to pay UK income tax, this will have your NI number.If you use an accountant then ask.
Otherwise it is an appointment as already said.

cabby


----------



## wigandiver (Nov 9, 2014)

Be aware that birth certificates, on their own, will not always be accepted as proof of identity. 

They are relatively too easy to obtain.

Passsport, or driving licence is better.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

cabby said:


> Now that is a point I missed, if you have any investments or private pensions, anything that one has to pay UK income tax, this will have your NI number.If you use an accountant then ask.
> Otherwise it is an appointment as already said.
> 
> cabby


No income whatsoever in UK. I just spend like a drunken sailor (as my niece once told me when aged 12). That was when I was earning and the R to £ rate was about 10x what it is now. Yes, literally!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

bognormike said:


> why would you need one if you're not due a UK pension? as you are registered with a doctor you should have a separate NHS number, unless you're planning to work it shouldn't be a problem?


The NI no is essential to be registered on the voter's roll and to renew my driver's licence. Must be new regs as I wasn't ever asked for them previously.

Job Centre Plus by phone said I could only apply through them if I was job-hunting. Maybe I've just decided to hunt for a job. Think I'll need a bloodhound at the very least!

Thanks for all the suggestions. I'll report back as and when and if I make any progress!


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I may have missed it but have you actually told the DVLA about the problem? Also the Citizens Advice Bureau may be able to advise.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I would be interested to know whether it is actually a legal requirement to provide a NI no. for the agencies that you have named.

It may be that for their convenience that they have designed their computer systems to reference by that number as their most expedient way, and have not made provision for somebody in your position.

Perhaps you should ask them whether there is a legal requirement for you to provide a NI no.

Geoff ( 'bloody' Lawyer )


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have you tried emailing DVLA direct, rather than phoning.On this page is a form to send direct.
cabby.

https://emaildvla.direct.gov.uk/emaildvla/cegemail/dvla/en/driver_1_5_6.html


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

otherwise the only thing is to incur UKIP's wrath and come in and ask for housing, meals, free health cover, and all the other things refugees ask for a/c to dear Mr Farage.....

who knows you might be successful and suddenly discover that you can get all sorts of support as you were definitely at risk in SA weren't you? I am sure that as a a former citizen there you would have been a target for all sorts of organisations and as the UK Authorities investigate your rights they may help you with lots of support including a NINO......

Then you can go to the Gruniad and sell your story of how much you have been given by the system and how you ONLY wanted a NINO but have been given all sorts of extras......

double income - fee from the paper, TV rights, maybe write a book later of how the system has helped/hindered you ........

quids in (or should that be Rands in......?)

Just a thought.......

Dave :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> Have you tried emailing DVLA direct, rather than phoning.On this page is a form to send direct.
> cabby.
> 
> https://emaildvla.direct.gov.uk/emaildvla/cegemail/dvla/en/driver_1_5_6.html


Cabby

Last time I used that I got an automatic reply that they would answer within 14 working days  :lol:

And when I did get an answer to an e-mail addressed to their 'Legal Department' it was to say that they did not have one and as they are an Agency authorised by the DfT I should contact the DfT Legal department, who subsequently referred me back to DVLA :roll:

'Circles', 'round', 'disappear' and '....hole', are the words that seem to be appropriate in the circumstances

Geoff (Administrative Anarchist)


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well if they do not have a legal dept, then just as well the address I posted was to the driver section.

My advice in this situation would be to fill in the form for renewal and snail mail it to them with a covering comment about lack of NI number.
If you have to send in your licence make sure you have more than one copy for your own records.

cabby


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> I would be interested to know whether it is actually a legal requirement to provide a NI no. for the agencies that you have named.
> 
> It may be that for their convenience that they have designed their computer systems to reference by that number as their most expedient way, and have not made provision for somebody in your position.
> 
> ...


I suspect it is being brought in (lawfully or not) in an attempt to counter fraud.

If that is the case, all the better for it and make it a legal requirement ASAP.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Stanner said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > I would be interested to know whether it is actually a legal requirement to provide a NI no. for the agencies that you have named.
> ...


I think there is still a legal restriction on government bodies sharing information.

I doubt whether DVLA, being an Agency and not a Ministry, have access to NI numbers other than those provided by licence holders.

They may just be trying to build a database using the NI numbers for quick reference.

Geoff


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

You do not need an NI number to renew in person at a Post Office or by mail. Sounds like an easier path.


----------

